# best wormer/ de flea treatment for cat ?



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

what is everyone using on their cat these days ?

which is the best flea treatment and which is the best worming treatment ?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Now that depends

I am assuming your cat is an adult too, some of these arent suitable for kittens...

Does your cat have fleas? mites or wormes? do you live in a heartworm area?

If your already struggling with a flea infestation then I prefer advantage and advocate. Advocate will also treat ear mites, most intestinal worms and heartworm too. 

If its just a prevention thing then i still rate frontline 

However i have a feral i feed and she gets programme flea and panacur paste for worming.

For worming I prefer drontol tablets


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

bracken is a year and half now, ive just finished the last frontline but heard it was becoming less effective ?

i check his fur all the time but its a preventative measure aswell

ill stick with the drontal tablets and try this advantage stuff which sounds better than frontline actually, thanks

can i buy it at pets at home ?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I use drotal worming for my cat and dogs and strong hold for the flea treatment and touch wood it is very efective.....although yesterday Penny had a Milbemax wormer because she was due one and I'd ran out and we whee at the vet anyway.....has anyone had this for dogs? is it any good?
Clare xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

advantage needs a prescription, which you can get from your vets and buy from a pet pharmacy, or buy directly at the vets.

Your right in frontline becoming less effective. I only find its less effective in erradicating an infestation rather than preventing one starting. If your cat has fleas then i would go with advantage, if not stick with frontline 

As for the worming side of advantage remember you will still need another wormer because it doesnt cover them all. It does cover for heartworm (good if your cat is an outside cat) but so does panacur 

Ive not used milebax but ive heard good things, hope it helps x


----------



## Emmaline (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been really happy with frontline plus, it actually kills flea eggs and theres been no horrible side effects.

Also, you might be interested in reading this; its a comparative table of some of the leading flea products out there

Frontline plus, revolution, advantage for dogs and cats


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I use frontline combined with a spot on wormer available from the vets that treats all worms as getting tablets into my cats is a mare!


----------

